# Fried Pickles



## Frunkis (Oct 7, 2007)

This is one of my favorites. I can make a full jar of these and be gone in half an hour between just me and my wife. 

1 jar or dill pickle chips

3/4 cup flour

3/4 cup cornmeal

3/4 cup breadcrumbs

1 1/2 tbs chilli powder

Mix all dry ingredients in a ziplock bag or tupperware container untilmixture has the consistency of sand. Strain pickles through collander and add into mix and shake thoroughly. Cook pickles in deep fryer at 350 degrees for about 6 minutes, remove and put on a plate lined with a paper towel.

Some of you may think this is weird, but try them just once and you'll love em. I had to make 2 big batches for the ladies in the pharmacy at Wal-Mart in GB where my wife works, and they inhaled em.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I do love fried pickles. I'll have to try this recipe.


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

first time i had fried pickles was at a restaurant deep in the woods in jacksonville, looked like a safari museum. thought it was weird but they werent bad. then several years later i stopped in at the giant white igloo restaurant between jackson and hattiesburg, franks i think, they specialize in catfish and fried pickles. mmmmggoooodddd. i'll have to try your recipe. never made them for myself.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

I make them all the time when frying fish. Very easy to do and is a big hit with most. I will either get whole pickles and cut them myself or pick out a jar with thick slices. I think the thick slices work out a little better.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Dear god I love fried pickles and just a little catsup on the side. MMMMMMMMM :hungry


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

The first time I ever at fried pickles was at Jerry's Drive In. They were awesome. Now everytime me and my friends go camping we fry pickles.


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

For you fried pickle lovers..............I and about eight others have a fish fryfor the VFW Post on Lillian ave once a month. This Saturday, 17th, we are having another one. Public is invited. Only $8.00 for all-you-can-eat. Last month for the first time we fried some pickles just to see how they would be received. Well, it was much better than we expected and we sold out too early and everyone was asking for more, so this Saturday we are frying a gallon jug of them. We will have "Lemon Pepper" and "Beer Battered" fish. We will have mild and spicy hush puppys. We put on a pretty good feed. Everyone is welcome!! Ed


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds REALLY good, what time??????????


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry I left out the time. Fish Fry starts at 6:00.


----------



## JackFlorida (May 5, 2008)

Thanks for the recipe; I had them for the first time about a year ago in P-cola. Very good!


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I bet this recipe would be great with jalapenos too- maybe with queso to dip them in? I'm thinking I had this before at Shrimp Basket and it was good!


----------



## Out Align (Oct 18, 2007)

I've fried them a couple of times but I only fry them for a coupleof minutes, don't know if it's just my fryer but 6 minutes would turn them into little black skipping stones.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

I use the zatarans fish fry powder, and some tony chacheres mixed and then shake like above or a beer batter is also good. I get the sandwich slices. Getting the different flavored pickles works great too. 

If you take the pickle juice and some lemon juice and mix it with water and then put a pork butt in a crock pot for about 12 hours . In the morning the pork can be pulled apart, don't eat it yet because it will taste horrible. Pour everything through a strainer and then you have a collander of meat. Pull the pork and then put it back in the crock pot, and now add a sweet bbq sauce, sweet baby rays is or course an awesome choice, let it heat through with the crock on low again,what you end up with is a sweet and sour pulled pork sandwiches with fried pickles....OMG.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

I remember the day or should I say night that I had my very first "Fried Pickle". I was in Aberdeen MS for Federal court, over a law suit on a airplane crash. First time I ever saw them on a menu and have been eating them since.


----------

